# I'm hoping to show, need some advice/encouragement



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> What attire is required for open shows? Or will the organization tell you what's expected?










http://www.agriculture.state.pa.us/kile/lib/kile/Youth_English.JPG
That's about what's expected... There's room for some variation in colors, so keep that in mind. For example, I have a purple show shirt. Breeches are typically tan, but can be grey, and are usually white if you're doing dressage.



appylover31803 said:


> What about gloves? I always ride in gloves and I'm hoping they are allowed.


Actual riding gloves are the norm, but (as far as I know) aren't required.



appylover31803 said:


> I currently have tall field boots, and a pair of olive/beige knee patch breeches. Not sure what to get (ie, just a show shirt, or a show shirt and jacket)


You'll need a show jacket unless you just want to do jumpers. I'm 99% sure that jumpers is the only thing that doesn't require a jacket. Your field boots and pants will be fine, though. Just get a show shirt in a color that compliments your horse's color, or you could always go with the traditional white. Don't get a bright color, though. You don't want to stand out because of the color of your shirt. As for the jackets, dark blue is the most common color, but I've seen black and brown as well.



appylover31803 said:


> Grooming wise now.
> What's expected? Do I have to clip his white on his legs? How should his mane be (braids? bands? natural?)


A clean horse is the most important part. It's a good idea to clip him, but it's not required. It helps the appearance, but I've shown and pinned in schooling shows with an unclipped horse (an appy as well). His mane should be neatly trimmed, but it's not required that it be braided. Don't band it unless you're planning on showing western as well. If you can't braid perfectly, though, just leave it loose. Once again, I've shown and pinned on an unbraided appy, so it's not that big of a deal, especially in the lower level classes. You can always practice braiding at home until you get it down, then do it for shows.



appylover31803 said:


> Do you have to have a bridle path?
> Whiskers, clipped or not?


Once again, it's not required, but definitely does help give the horse a neat appearance.



appylover31803 said:


> What saddle pad would be good to use? I have like everything (shaped white pad, black half pad, and then assorted colors AP pads)


You just want a plain white saddle pad, the kind that's shaped like the saddle. Nothing else.

Good luck, and I'm sure you'll do fine. Remember, the main thing is to have fun!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks! I feel a lot better!

I would like to do jumpers, but I'll wait and see how Montana goes.

For clipping, you just clip the white and not anything else correct?

Looks like I'll just have to pick up a shirt and jacket and i'll be golden!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Thanks! I feel a lot better!
> 
> I would like to do jumpers, but I'll wait and see how Montana goes.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean by 'clip the white'?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

On Montana's one rear leg, he has a white sock or stocking. Other than that he's bay.

At a show barn I was at, they would clip the white on the horse's legs, and I was wondering if I had to do that too


----------



## daressalaam (Jan 29, 2009)

you should probably clip the white, other than that follow the picture and your good!


----------



## daressalaam (Jan 29, 2009)

you should probably not do anything over 2 ft jumps for your first time though...bad expierience


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Even if the horse can go higher than that?
What would make it a bad experience?

One show i'm looking at attending has crossrails at 18" 2' and then 2'something. I was planning on just doing the 18", to just ease into it, but I'm just curious as to why you said nothing higher than 2'


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*I would like to do english classes either flat or over fences, but I'm not sure which ones or how high to go. *Personally, hearing that you still havn't mastered the canter, I would enter a walk-trot show but it's entirely up to you and how much you progress. I'm not sure how high you currently jump so I can't really tell you how high you should show, but to your question, if you should even jump, I would say go for it. 
*What attire is required for open shows? Or will the organization tell you what's expected? What about gloves? I always ride in gloves and I'm hoping they are allowed. *xilikeggs0 pretty much covered what you should wear, but the organization should tell you what's expected. For gloves, I am pretty sure they will be allowed!!!
*Not sure what to get (ie, just a show shirt, or a show shirt and jacket) *I would say to get a show shirt AND a jacket! 
*How should his mane be (braids? bands? natural?) *I would do bands, but i'm not so sure so don't make your desicion because of what i'm saying about how the mane should be. Lol!
*I am a bit nervous as I'm sure I'm going to going up against more advanced people and everything*. Don't be nervous! You've been riding for 13 years!!! I'm sure you are going to have A LOT of fun! Good luck!
Hope I helped!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did look further into the show organization and they do tell you what to wear. All I need to get is a show shirt and a jacket.

The lowest the organization has for jumps is 18" which i was thinking of doing, and you can either trot or canter them. Though I'll only enter if I think we can do it.But I have to say, I do agree with you about us not mastering the canter (well we both can canter, Montana just has issues cantering in an arena)

Thanks so much for the encouragement horsegirl!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*hey! Well everyone pretty much covered everything, but for grooming if you want a "cleaner" look you can always pull or clip the tail. Also, don't band, if you can braid, do it! It really gives that look that, I want to try to look amazing even for a schooling show. As for tack, breastplates are not ussually allowed unless your standing martingale is attaced. The tack is fine and you can use either a white square pad or a contoured pad. As for boots, I don't think they are allowed in the show ring. Good luck! You'll do great! Jsut treat it as schooling around at home!:wink:*


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know if you have any around you but around here we have "casual shows" where show clothes is optional. Alot of people still dress up and some just where street clothes with the proper boots and head gear. Those are really good for first timers.

I would recomend going to a show and observing first as well. If you have a friend that has showed before bring them with. That way you know what to expect, your competition, what classes you would interested in, and just how the show operates. it also gives you a chance to meet the people you might be showing with and they may give you advice.

You could also just bring your horse there and ride around to get him use to the environment and not go into any classes.

First shows can be so nerve wrecking! I remember mine and I use to get huge knots in my stomach before every class, but now I LOVE showing! It is so much fun! I can't wait for the season to started!

Good Luck! Hope this was helpful!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

First of all, relax and have fun. I would check the guidelines from whomever is holding the show, as they might be able to better answer your questions. Other than that, here are my answers to your questions. I hope they help.

What attire is required for open shows? Typically even at our smaller local shows, everyone comes in full show attire (i.e. breeches, tall boots, show shirt, show coat). If you ar entering jumper classes then the attire is more relaxed.

What about gloves? I always ride in gloves and I'm hoping they are allowed. Gloves are absolutely allowed. A nice pair of black leather ones would do the trick if you have them. I wouldn't do anything colored.

I currently have tall field boots, and a pair of olive/beige knee patch breeches. Not sure what to get (ie, just a show shirt, or a show shirt and jacket). That sounds great. Just get a show shirt that compliments your pants and whatever riding jacket you have. A lot of riding coats have a colored plaid woven in so getting a shirt that kind of matches that looks nice and sharp.

Grooming wise now.
What's expected? Do I have to clip his white on his legs? I would clip his white for sure. It'll make the white so much brighter. If you don't be sure to get some of the Cowboy Magic stuff to get any stains off before going into the ring.

How should his mane be (braids? bands? natural?) If you can, or know someone that can braid, I would. It just makes for a cleaner look.

Do you have to have a bridle path? While you are clipping his legs this is a quick clip. Might as well.

Whiskers, clipped or not? See above.

Tack is my biggest thing.
I have an older crosby prix de nations and a new (well its 2 years old) Ovation bridle. They are different colors, does that matter for a local show? Probably not. If you wanted to darken one or the other so they matched a little closer you could use some oil. Just make sure your tack is clean.

What boots are/aren't acceptable while showing. Hunters do not allow boots. Jumpers do.

I also use Herm Sprenger Bow Balance stirrups (they're blue) would that matter at all? If it does, I believe I have a pair of stubben stirrups I could use, but they are bigger. I think I have seen people show in those before. I'm sure they will be fine.

What saddle pad would be good to use? I have like everything (shaped white pad, black half pad, and then assorted colors AP pads) I would use a white, shaped fleece or sheepskin saddle pad. No colors. 

I don't think you specified hunters or jumpers (maybe you did and I can't remember), but jumpers is much more relaxed than Hunters so you can use colors, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks so much SM and IR!

I found on their website that I have to wear breeches, tall boots, a show shirt and a jacket. So I just need to get the shirt and jacket. 

I have a shaped pad, 2 actually. One's been used like once and the other has been used a lot. so I'll use the newer one.

The show didn't have anything for hunters or jumpers, its just a open crossrail class that I'm hoping to enter.

I do definitely plan on going to see how everything goes before I actually enter, and I do know someone who competes in that show so I'll contact her and see if she can give me any pointers.
I have so seen other people showing at another show and they had breastplates on, but I'll see if any one shows with a breastplate. I didn't see anything under their guidelines that said breastplates weren't allowed though.


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

enter for a hunter show pleasure horse and pony


----------

